# Rohloff USA & Rohloff Germany falling out?



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone hear anything about this? And what affect it might have on USA owners of the hubs?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Sometimes said:


> Anyone hear anything about this? And what affect it might have on USA owners of the hubs?


I've heard there's a problem but I haven't heard any details. Since Speedhubs are so reliable it's had almost no effect on 99+% of owners. Those needing parts, repair or a new hub are having a little problem. I will be looking to buy a new Speedhub before too long. If things aren't sorted out here in the US, I will just deal with someone in Europe.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

That's good to know as I'm trying to buy a used one to add to my new collection of IGHs. 

I've got the Alfine S501 & the red band Nexus R36 drum brake version so the Rohloff would complete my collection :thumbsup:.

Now, all I have to do is decide which hubs go where. I've got a FS 26er frameset & will have a complete HT 29er new/used which I should be receiving on 9/2/09 & haven't quite decided which of the Shimano hubs will go where. The Rohloff will definitely be on my 29er though. Once I've decided, I'll do my wheel builds & then will be able to provide feedback on the three.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Sometimes said:


> That's good to know as I'm trying to buy a used one to add to my new collection of IGHs.
> 
> I've got the Alfine S501 & the red band Nexus R36 drum brake version so the Rohloff would complete my collection :thumbsup:.
> 
> Now, all I have to do is decide which hubs go where. I've got a FS 26er frameset & will have a complete HT 29er new/used which I should be receiving on 9/2/09 & haven't quite decided which of the Shimano hubs will go where. The Rohloff will definitely be on my 29er though. Once I've decided, I'll do my wheel builds & then will be able to provide feedback on the three.


I ride rougher, hillier terrain on my FS bike and it tends to be better for me to sit and spin so I like the extra gearing of the Speedhub on my FS bike.

I ride relatively smooth, flat trails on my HT bike. On occasional steeps, I can stand and crank, so the relatively narrow gear range of the Alfine works well.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll probably be riding my new/used HT 29er almost exclusively. I'm hoping that a nice large volume rear tire coupled with relatively low pressure (for me) will serve as enough rear 'suspension'. I used to race a HT 26er at the Expert level on quite tough & technically challenging terrain for two hours or more with tires at 45 psi at a racing weight of ~160 lbs so 30-35 psi on a 29er should feel like heaven .

Besides the Alfine on the FS 26er is destined for a CDS (Carbon Drive System) belt. In case you're wondering, it's an older Dean ACE Ti design with a fixed chainstay length.


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been told that an agreement has been made with a new distributor. I will be handling service work, both warranty and non, so the same level of support will be there. Rohloff wants to make sure that their customers are taken care of. I have most small parts in stock as well as complete hubs.

Neil


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the response.

It's great to read that's been ironed out! Now, I can follow-thru on my new/used Rohloff purchase.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

Whew!!! I am glad they kept you Neil!!!!

-Al


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

MonkeyWrench said:


> I've been told that an agreement has been made with a new distributor. I will be handling service work, both warranty and non, so the same level of support will be there. *Rohloff wants to make sure that their customers are taken care of*. I have most small parts in stock as well as complete hubs.
> 
> Neil


Dear Neil~ When sending a $100 disc rotor via regular mail, PUT IT IN A BOX instead of a soft mailer bag.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

finger51 said:


> Dear Neil~ When sending a $100 disc rotor via regular mail, PUT IT IN A BOX instead of a soft mailer bag.


A $100 disc rotor?!

Several companies make disc rotors for Rohloffs, no way do they cost $100.

If they tape it btwn a couple of pieces of cardboard it's good in a soft bag, I get them from Hope all the time that way w/no probs.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

2xPneu said:


> A $100 disc rotor?!
> 
> Several companies make disc rotors for Rohloffs, no way do they cost $100.


email from rohloff for the order:
_
Hi finger51,

We do have Rohloff specific 180mm rotors in stock. They retail for $97.11 + sales tax and shipping.

Thomas
Rohloff USA​_

yeah, a 180mm. tough to find, had to go to the source.

my deal with the mailer bag is this: A box takes what, 1 minute longer to pack? A dollar more to ship? Rohloff as a company has an incredible reputation for attention to detail, precision, quality. That's why I bought one. Yes, I wanted a specific size that was hard to find, or if they were findable I couldn't find them in qbike, google, etc. even my LBS said "_dude, just email them direct_"
Anyway, it was only slightly tweaked and I have a truing tool so it wasn't that big a deal- more disappointing than anything (ok, maybe a little annoying)


----------

